Ask HN: Why do Tor users have to solve captchas to read HN? - ashitlerferad
======
andreicon
because cloudflare

~~~
iqonik
Yes, but why has Hacker News chosen to force this upon Tor users? Given the
audience, I think they should whitelist as per these instructions:

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203306930-D...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203306930-Does-CloudFlare-block-Tor-)

~~~
mtmail
> they should whitelist

To get the attention of the moderators email hn@ycombinator.com

